# When & Where is the 2013 West Coast Garden Train Show?



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

When & Where is the 2013 West Coast Garden Train Show?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well..depends, there is the South West Garden Railroad Show (SWGRS) this November 3-4 at the Pomona Fairplex, this is the only all large-scale show in the Southern California area, and there is the former large-scale only, now all-scale Big Train Show (BTS) next June 2013 in Ontario, There is also the all-scale Great Train Expo (GTE) coming up in Sept 6-7 in Costa Mesa, and another GTE in December 1-2 at Del Mar and again in Anaheim on January 5-6 2013. 

There may be shows up north, but the SWGRS is the only LS only show I know of on the left coast.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The National Narrow Gauge Group is putting on a convention in Pasadena, CA in August, 2013. There will be self-guided tours of various railroads (all scales) and we have already accepted their invitation to put the T&LBRR on the tour. I assume that there will be some other garden layouts on display as well. 

Narrow Gauge Convention


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Todd I forgot about that one, its also all-scale, I'm on the bridesmaids list for inclusion inside the show, we'll see


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

The 2013 West Coast Regional Meet is being put on by the *Rose City Garden Railway Society*.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, is it safe to assume it will be in Portland Oregon, where the Rose City Garden Railway Society is located? 

Greg


----------



## auburnrails (May 31, 2012)

http://www.rcgrs.com/west coast meet.html 

According to the link above, it will be in Portland, OR June 28-30, 2013. 

-Dave


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dave! 

Greg


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, beautiful Portland Oregon will host the 2013 West Coast Regional Meet. The club is busy working or arranging the layouts to be Open, and a dinner event for one of the evenings. We will post information in this forum as plans get finalized. Looking forward to seeing you in June


----------



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Is the West Coast Garden Train Show in Pomona, ca a for sure thing on Nov. 3rd and 4th, Would like to make plans on going buts its a long drive from Northern Calif.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Budd1,
This post will give you more information.
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


----------

